# Embarrassing High School stories



## Crono1000 (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm starting this thread cuz I don't think anyone can beat mine:

1.  I alternated between two schools almost annually because my parents would move alot.  The first time I moved to the second school was in middle school and I found it very hard to make new friends.  I was very shy and also very nieve, and this school was filled with particularly mean kids- they lived to harrass each other.  Eventually I met these two brothers who ended up being my best friends (sadly we've lost contact for years and we haven't been able to find each other since).  I was at their house one day and as a prank the younger one had built a tent with some chairs and a oversized fan.  It was actually pretty cool, and he told me to get in with him.  He got up to the fan and started laughing.  I was confused, but slowly came to realize that he had passed gas in the fan, and when I tried to escape the older brother held the exit shut.  It was a funny prank.  
Some time later I was eating lunch with some kids that was considered the "cool kids" (not because I was considered among them, but for some lost reason I was there).  This particular girl (named "BJ" haha) was talking to me and somehow the topic came about me spilling the tent story.  Well, I only got up to the point of "got into the tent with him" when BJ stopped me to accentuate the point that I got into a tent with a boy.  Somehow this translated to us being gay, I guess in middle school that means you're gay, but it suddenly erupted into a table wide discussion of me admitting I was gay.  I never got to finish the rest of the story, but for the following 2 years at that school I shit you not the rumors just spread like crazy and people thought I was gay.  I had people come up to me in the hall and ask if the rumors were true.  I had people tell me that they thought it was OK that I was gay.  I would have conversations and I might mention that a girl was pretty, and they would respond "But I thought you were gay."  To this day I don't realize how the tent thing was anything more than just an innocent story, but somehow they took hold of it and I had a craaaappy 2 years there.


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 24, 2006)

2.  Years later in High School I was back to my previous school.  Having supposedly "learned" from my previous experiences I felt the need to prove the exact opposite of my reputation of the second school, partly because I felt that it was so easy to suddenly "become" gay and also naturally because I was a teenager.  Part of this strategy (in addition to being alot more social with girls), I kept a condom in my wallet.  The thing was older than dirt, the wrapper was all faded out and bent, and had no chance of ever being used besides as a water balloon or a toilet clog, but dammit I was a teenager and I had a condom in my wallet, how cool wuz that fo' shizzle!!!111    It probably stayed in there for over a year when finally this happened.  I was in Spanish class when the teacher asked me to write something on the board.  I got up and noticed alot of people were snickering behind me.  I figured whatever, someone did something funny.  Then I felt eyes glaring at me, so I first thought my zipper was down.  No, so then I figured there was a sign on my back.  I sat down and without trying to be too obvious I rubbed my back on the seat feeling for paper taped to my back.  Nothing.  Then someone passed me a note and it said "Next time leave your condom at home."  As it turns out, a ring was potruding from my back pocket from the condom.  Word spread once again, but at least this time I deserved the social geek beating.  The teacher was one of my friend's mother and she asked him about if I was already sexually active.  I had a very nice friend, one I would hate to have had think poorly of me, he was a nice christian, and he came up to me and said that he was sorry all these rumors were spreading and that he's sure it was just a coin or something.  I had to look him in the eyes and be honest, but apologized and said it was just a joke.  Again, another very hard year for me.


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 24, 2006)

3.  I was very pale at the end of my high school experience.  I even had a teacher make fun of me in class once about being the "freakishly pale kid."  Well instead of sitting my video games closer to the window for some sunlight I decided to get some canned tan.  I put it on, and didn't notice any change.  So I figured, maybe I should put some  more.  I apply more and more and don't really notice anything.  Eventually I get a slightly bronzer look, hurray for me.  When I wake up the next morning I looked like a walking orange.  Sure it happened some time over night from after school on a Tuesday afternoon and 8 am Wendesday morning, but dammit I was gonna go to school with my new tan!  It was passable, as if maybe no one would notice too much, or at least they wouldn't say anything about it to me.  But what I hadn't noticed from all the layers I'd caked on was that while my skin was oddly colored, my hands were full out shit color brown.  I tried to cover it up by keeping my hands in my pockets the whole time, but I was in school and would have to use my hands to write.  I was at this time someone came up to me, grabbed my hands, looked me over, and the secret was out.  Apparently canned tan is combustable, cuz it ignited that rumor wildfire real quick


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 24, 2006)

Step "9"...



... CHECK


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 24, 2006)

The day I went to school and my shoelaces were untied was prolly the most embarassing thing I have ever endured, aside from accidentally smashing my dick between 2 weights yesterday.


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 24, 2006)

4.  I had a chick before class dare me to put my foot behind my leg and I did.  Then my pants ripped wide open and didn't realize it till the end of the class, but everyone else did.  I didn't realize it at the time, but I had my dong and berries exposed to the class while I stretched my leg behind my head


----------



## Flex (Feb 24, 2006)

I was late for my bus one day and needed to run to catch it before it took off. Little did I know, my backpack was almost fully unzipped, and because I was running (hence the bag bouncing up and down), the rest of the zipper gave way and my papers/notebooks etc. hit the ground and flew EVERYwhere cuz it just so happened to be the windiest day EVER. I literally walked a few hundred feet in each direction to pick them up, and it rained the day before, so everything was wet.

(Did i mention the reason I was late is because I banged my teacher right after school?)


----------



## MyK (Feb 24, 2006)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> I'm starting this thread cuz I don't think anyone can beat mine:
> 
> 1.  I alternated between two schools almost annually because my parents would move alot.  The first time I moved to the second school was in middle school and I found it very hard to make new friends.  I was very shy and also very nieve, and this school was filled with particularly mean kids- they lived to harrass each other.  Eventually I met these two brothers who ended up being my best friends (sadly we've lost contact for years and we haven't been able to find each other since).  I was at their house one day and as a prank the younger one had built a tent with some chairs and a oversized fan.  It was actually pretty cool, and he told me to get in with him.  He got up to the fan and started laughing.  I was confused, but slowly came to realize that he had passed gas in the fan, and when I tried to escape the older brother held the exit shut.  It was a funny prank.
> Some time later I was eating lunch with some kids that was considered the "cool kids" (not because I was considered among them, but for some lost reason I was there).  This particular girl (named "BJ" haha) was talking to me and somehow the topic came about me spilling the tent story.  Well, I only got up to the point of "got into the tent with him" when BJ stopped me to accentuate the point that I got into a tent with a boy.  Somehow this translated to us being gay, I guess in middle school that means you're gay, but it suddenly erupted into a table wide discussion of me admitting I was gay.  I never got to finish the rest of the story, but for the following 2 years at that school I shit you not the rumors just spread like crazy and people thought I was gay.  I had people come up to me in the hall and ask if the rumors were true.  I had people tell me that they thought it was OK that I was gay.  I would have conversations and I might mention that a girl was pretty, and they would respond "But I thought you were gay."  To this day I don't realize how the tent thing was anything more than just an innocent story, but somehow they took hold of it and I had a craaaappy 2 years there.



there was this guy in my grade and all he guys said he was gay, the girls would defend him and say that he wasn't. he's now a fashion designer in toronto living with his boyfriend!


----------



## GFR (Feb 24, 2006)

Pissed my pants in Kindergarden....at the time it didn't seem like a bid deal.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Pissed my pants in Kindergarden....at the time it didn't seem like a bid deal.



We'll just call you Miles Davis.


----------



## fufu (Feb 24, 2006)

I remember several times in high school where someone would put their hand up for a high five and then I would too. I did not realize that it was the person behind me who was to recieve the high five. It left me ashamed with my hand in the air like a moron. I then continued to go home and cut myself.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 24, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I remember several times in high school where someone would put their hand up for a high five and then I would too. I did not realize that it was the person behind me who was to recieve the high five. It left me ashamed with my hand in the air like a moron. I then continued to go home and cut myself.



Hahahaha.


----------



## GFR (Feb 24, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> We'll just call you Miles Davis.


I don't get it 


*This album is a must bitches!






*


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 24, 2006)

This isn't about me but it makes me laugh every time I think about it. I played football in 9th grade (was never any good) and we had a guy on our team who was probably one of the craziest guys i've ever met. I played defense and he played offense, he was a hard hitter too. He would do anything for attention. Our head coach used to bring his son, who was around 9 or 10 years old, to practice every day, and this kid would run water out to us in between plays when we were in the huddle. Well one day, I guess the coach got his kid a starter football kit because the kid showed up wearing a small helmet and shoulder pads, and we would let him play around and hit us and shit. You could tell these pads were made for kids and not for actual contact. 

Well we huddle up, and the kid sprints out, water bottles in hand, and gives water to the offense, then turns around and starts running back to the sideline. Then, out of the corner of my eye, I see the crazy guy take off from the huddle, sprint full speed and completely lay the kid out like a pancake. It was dangerous because he could have hurt the kid (luckily he didn't) but it was without a doubt the funniest thing i've ever seen. The kid flew through the air like a stuffed animal, and just lay there face down on the field for a second. We were all in shock, and the crazy guy gets up, taps the kid on the helmet and says "Hit em' low son" then jogs back to the huddle. Of course the coach got pissed as fuck and after making sure his son was ok, the guy had to run sprints until he basically couldn't walk and got in school suspension for 2 days. It is still probably one of the funniest things ive ever witnessed.


----------



## fufu (Feb 24, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> This isn't about me but it makes me laugh every time I think about it. I played football in 9th grade (was never any good) and we had a guy on our team who was probably one of the craziest guys i've ever met. I played defense and he played offense, he was a hard hitter too. He would do anything for attention. Our head coach used to bring his son, who was around 9 or 10 years old, to practice every day, and this kid would run water out to us in between plays when we were in the huddle. Well one day, I guess the coach got his kid a starter football kit because the kid showed up wearing a small helmet and shoulder pads, and we would let him play around and hit us and shit. You could tell these pads were made for kids and not for actual contact.
> 
> Well we huddle up, and the kid sprints out, water bottles in hand, and gives water to the offense, then turns around and starts running back to the sideline. Then, out of the corner of my eye, I see the crazy guy take off from the huddle, sprint full speed and completely lay the kid out like a pancake. It was dangerous because he could have hurt the kid (luckily he didn't) but it was without a doubt the funniest thing i've ever seen. The kid flew through the air like a stuffed animal, and just lay there face down on the field for a second. We were all in shock, and the crazy guy gets up, taps the kid on the helmet and says "Hit em' low son" then jogs back to the huddle. Of course the coach got pissed as fuck and after making sure his son was ok, the guy had to run sprints until he basically couldn't walk and got in school suspension for 2 days. It is still probably one of the funniest things ive ever witnessed.




hahahaha that makes me giggle.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 24, 2006)

teehee, it brings the brokeback out in me.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 24, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> teehee, it brings the brokeback out in me.


 BigDyl, there are 2 things your mother never told you....

1.) You are my son

2.) You're gay so I disowned you. You are now Foreman's son.


----------



## Vieope (Feb 25, 2006)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> Somehow this translated to us being gay, I guess in middle school that means you're gay, but it suddenly erupted into a table wide discussion of me admitting I was gay.


_Are you the tent kid? You are famous all over my country. _


----------



## Vieope (Feb 25, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I remember several times in high school where someone would put their hand up for a high five and then I would too. I did not realize that it was the person behind me who was to recieve the high five. It left me ashamed with my hand in the air like a moron. I then continued to go home and cut myself.


----------



## cappo5150 (Feb 25, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Are you the tent kid? You are famous all over my country. _


 
jajajajajajaja


----------



## goandykid (Feb 25, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Pissed my pants in Kindergarden....at the time it didn't seem like a bid deal.




me too haha

except my bitch teacher wouldnt let me go to the bathroom, so i did it under the table in the middle of class right b4 nap time when every1 was getting ready,  and blamed it on the kid next to me.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Feb 25, 2006)

When I was a Freshman I was in the bathroom, and as I left I noticed everyone was staring at me, and I didnt know why....but then it hit me, I smelled a stink bomb that someone threw, and everyone thought I took a massive smelly dump


----------



## Mudge (Feb 25, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I don't get it



Billy Maddison.


----------



## AnnaDTX (Feb 27, 2006)

I met my bf of ten years when I was a freshman . .  it was Senior Skip Day and we decided to skip on to his house for a makeout session. My top came off and he looked at me with a SCARED look on his face and slowly asked, "is there something wrong with you? Are u ok?" and I said, "sure, I am fine." and he pointed to my boobs . .  I had put band-aids on both of my . .  nipples because the shirt Iwas wearing was thin and so was my bra, i completely forgot about them!!!  I ran to the restroom and started laughing, I was so embarrased!


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 27, 2006)

AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> I met my bf of ten years when I was a freshman . .  it was Senior Skip Day and we decided to skip on to his house for a makeout session. My top came off and he looked at me with a SCARED look on his face and slowly asked, "is there something wrong with you? Are u ok?" and I said, "sure, I am fine." and he pointed to my boobs . .  I had put band-aids on both of my . .  nipples because the shirt Iwas wearing was thin and so was my bra, i completely forgot about them!!!  I ran to the restroom and started laughing, I was so embarrased!


 I pull my dong back and tape it to my ass cheeks. You get a good mangina that way.


----------



## MyK (Feb 27, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> I pull my dong back and tape it to my ass cheeks. You get a good mangina that way.


----------



## KentDog (Feb 27, 2006)

Damn Crono1000, grade school sounded rough for you, I'm sorry bro.

I don't have too many embarassing stories from high school, but in junior high I was picked on by this fat kid who was held back multiple years (he was 21 our sophomore year in HS). Basically, 7th grade was a living hell for me since this kid would follow me around and cuss me out, calling me "chink" this and "chink" that. Most racist shit I have ever gotten in my life. Teachers saw it and never did anything about it. Anyway, that was one of the reasons I got into weight lifting. I didn't have any problems in high school since I was into sports, had a lot of friends and everyone pretty much agreed that this kid who ruined my life in 7th grade was a piece of shit. I will always remember the day he gave me an invite to his senior graduation party and I just ripped it up right in front of him.


----------



## Emma55 (Dec 25, 2009)

*Stripped In the Hallway*

My most embarassing moment was on my first day of highschool. I was walking down the hallway when two senior guys grabbed me and flipped up my skirt as well as pulled my shirt up. Next, one of the seniors felt me all over and then removed my bra. To make matters worse, my crush saw the whole thing


----------



## Curt James (Dec 25, 2009)

Emma55 said:


> My most embarassing moment was on my first day of highschool. I was walking down the hallway when two senior guys grabbed me and flipped up my skirt as well as pulled my shirt up. Next, one of the seniors felt me all over and then removed my bra. To make matters worse, my crush saw the whole thing


 
Welcome to the forums. I believe it's reasonable to expect that you'll be treated in at least a _slightly_ more respectful manner than you experienced in high school. 

Hold onto your skirt just in case!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 25, 2009)

Crono1000 said:


> *Embarrassing High School stories*


 
Nothing really to speak of in high school, but in sixth grade my family thought it would be cool to send my brother (eight years younger) and yours truly to school dressed alike.

The other kids wore jeans and plaid shirts for the most part.

And most of the boys had short hair.

But there I am, first day of school, my hair to my shoulders, wearing _white_ boots, white pants, and flowery hippy shirt. 

Another guy was already nicknamed "Woman" for standing too close to the urinal. I got nicknamed "Girl". That and "pussy boots."

Fun year.





In junior high, I'm in the bathroom taking a leak and this voice booms, "ANYONE IN THERE?"

I'm at the urinal, wondering who the hell is taking a survey at the bathroom door. I refuse to answer or call out, but hear the door lock. Unknown to me, someone decided it was a good thing to do to lock the lavatories to keep students from going in there and smoking during the lunch period.

Eventually the jackass who locked the door came around and _un_locked.


----------



## GFR (Dec 25, 2009)

Emma55 said:


> My most embarassing moment was on my first day of highschool. I was walking down the hallway when two senior guys grabbed me and flipped up my skirt as well as pulled my shirt up. Next, one of the seniors felt me all over and then removed my bra. To make matters worse, my crush saw the whole thing


Living in the 1950's sounds tough.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 26, 2009)

Emma55 said:


> My most embarassing moment was on my first day of highschool. I was walking down the hallway when two senior guys grabbed me and flipped up my skirt as well as pulled my shirt up. Next, one of the seniors felt me all over and then removed my bra. To make matters worse, my crush saw the whole thing



christ, this post put the same look on my face the guy cut in half by a truck did. sounds a scene from a bruce lee movie ...and then he comes in and beats the crap out of the three creeps.


----------



## Emma55 (Dec 26, 2009)

hahahahhah thats embarrasingggg


----------



## Chong Li (Dec 26, 2009)

Emma55 said:


> My most embarassing moment was on my first day of highschool. I was walking down the hallway when two senior guys grabbed me and flipped up my skirt as well as pulled my shirt up. Next, one of the seniors felt me all over and then removed my bra. To make matters worse, my crush saw the whole thing


 

i got turned on by that half-way rape story. im being serious too. at what point did one of them penetrate you with their fingers? tell us more


----------

